
Show HN: TinyRave – SoundCloud for JavaScript Music - ed
http://tinyrave.com
======
ed
Hey guys! I made this. It’s a site for synthesizing music in JavaScript.

The API only has one function! Try this, make some edits and hit preview:
[http://tinyrave.com/tracks/new](http://tinyrave.com/tracks/new)

Shoutout to Gibber and Wavepot which both inspired the site.

~~~
codazzo
This just made my day! Love the idea.

------
koolba
This is really cool and it's pure js (no plugins)!

This song is nice: [http://tinyrave.com/tracks/27-more-midi-dk-
country](http://tinyrave.com/tracks/27-more-midi-dk-country)

------
goblin89
substack’s studio[0] deserves a mention! Quite minimalist but full of gems (if
you can find them)[1].

[0] [http://studio.substack.net](http://studio.substack.net) [1]
[http://studio.substack.net/-/recent](http://studio.substack.net/-/recent)

------
arisAlexis
This is rad!!

------
asheinfeld
Great job man! Love this idea!

